
A dumb branding strategy - jmorin007
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/03/a-dumb-branding.html
======
nextmoveone
Burger King...Taco Bell...KFC...Jerzees...Car Max...Cars.com...Office
Depot...Home Depot...IBM(International Business Machines)...Circuit City...

There are a lot.

~~~
cstejerean
I definitely don't see what about Burger Kind, Taco Bell, KFC, Car Max, IBM or
Cars.com reminds of you the point the article made. Burger King is not Burger
Land. King adds something to the brand. Notice that Seth was only talking
about words like Land, World, Village, Central, House, etc.

I think you might have a point with Office Depot, Home Depot and Circuit City.
Interestingly enough I often find myself at Office Max, Menard's and Best Buy
instead but that could be a coincidence.

